# I hate people sometimes...



## Nellinoo (Nov 26, 2009)

I just came across this on preloved...

'3 Female Guinea Pigs.
Adults approx 18 months and young adult approx a year. Youngest is one of the adult's daughter's.
_Sadly lost interest and i have no time for them anymore.._ '

How do people just stop loving their pets? I couldn't imagine ever not wanting any of my animals. Not ever.

Plus these are just gorgeous... I wish I had enough space - I'd take every single unwanted guinea pig, hamster or rat in the whole world.










I think people should have to pass a test before being allowed a pet of any kind...


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Agreed. Wait until about 3-4 weeks after xmas and then look on there >_< It;s horrible 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I can't understand it either... I don't think some people realise what a commitment it is to have a pet, even a small one 

I want to take in every single unwanted animal as well... but sadly its not realistic!


----------



## Nellinoo (Nov 26, 2009)

Last year I took in a hamster that was around 2 years old at the time.
The owner no longer wanted him because her daughter couldn't play with him anymore as he was so old he was quite slow and slept most of the day.
Too much value is placed on the entertainment that a pet can provide, over the needs of the animal.
Over the three months I had him, all the poor hammie wanted to do was be fed, cleaned and to be left alone otherwise. (Grumpy miser really)
And yeah, to be honest he wasn't that interesting compared to my other hamsters and he cost me a fortune in vets bills - but I never once thought that I could give him away or get rid of him. No chance.
Some people need to wise up before getting a pet - and look at long term pets.

They're for life, not just Christmas!


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

its because of ads like this that i have so many animals in the first place lol, i do agree that too many ppl just 'throw away' there pets like rubbish to a tip but sadly this is what has become of the human race :frown2:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Its awful isnt it. i keep having a moan to my husband about the ads i see for animals - mainly hamsters and rats - that they are giving away because they have lost interest or they bought them for their kids who have lost interest. it makes my blood boil!

unfortunately i only have room for one more hamster (hubby doesnt know about that yet though) otherwise id take them all


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Agreed. Wait until about 3-4 weeks after xmas and then look on there >_< It;s horrible
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Think I may stay off the net for a while during this time, didn't have it last year but I imagine it's awful


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Think I may stay off the net for a while during this time, didn't have it last year but I imagine it's awful


Problem is I can;t help but look  I imagine by next feb I'll have quite a few more rattys.

Good thing I'm gettign a 2nd explorer then really.... 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Uh oh I think my mum will kill me if i get any new pets! Oh well at least I will have until Easter to think of some good storys


----------



## SolBhonjai (Dec 4, 2009)

It mainly has to do with people not doing their research and then realizing that even small animals need alot of TLC and attention.

It's sickening to me really when people buy pets and have no clue. They just think hey lets get 2 gerbils the kids will love it! And then soon find out that you cant grab their tails because they will fall off and will not grow back. Or that the gerbils will nip and bite when scared.

And yes indeed after Christmas Kijiji and other online ads are filled to the brim with unwanted pets.

I just wished people would take the time ot do their research and see if the animal they want is really for them. Not very many people know that rabbitts are just as finicky and in need of attention as much as a cat would be.

Agh stupid people.

I simply lucked out when I wanted gerbils. And yes it was on a complete whim. I had some knowledge about them,but like i said I lucked out because I know that no pet is easily maintained. I quickly learned that the smaller the pet the more it will need attention,love and TLC.
I am glad that I had a almost natural sense that gerbils are delicate creatures and are pretty much skittish if not treated properly. They are the snack foods of the animal food pyramid.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

i hate people most of the time.. stories like that just confirm to me that i'm right in my general dislike for humans.


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

how awfull but im guessin not uncommon :mad2:


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

how sad...............poor things


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

owieprone said:


> i hate people most of the time.. stories like that just confirm to me that i'm right in my general dislike for humans.


I agree with you there


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

poor things 
its not fair on the animals, they settle in and soon enough they are unwanted and thrown out.

THAT IS WHY I LOVE ANIMALS MORE THAN PEOPLE!!

My mums best friend last year baught a puppy lab for her 12 yr old daughter she got rid of it after 7 months as it was 'too much work' they dont stay cuddly little puppys forever!!!

stupid child and MOTHER!!

it sickens me.

Even adults get boredwith pets, oliver was from a lady who 'hated her' because she 'chucked' woodshavings on the floor ON PURPOSE!! i men oliver is a horrible hamster  
x


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> Even adults get boredwith pets, oliver was from a lady who 'hated her' because she 'chucked' woodshavings on the floor ON PURPOSE!! i men oliver is a horrible hamster
> x


Some hamsters are really spiteful :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> poor things
> its not fair on the animals, they settle in and soon enough they are unwanted and thrown out.
> 
> THAT IS WHY I LOVE ANIMALS MORE THAN PEOPLE!!
> ...


Yep and the same person got a fish tank this week cos her son wanted gerbils for christmas, I told her that if she went anywhere near a pet shop with the intension of getting an animal I would go to the RSPCA and get her arrested for what she did to poor Oliver and her reply was, "Oh yeah I'd forgotten about that $h1tty little hamster"


----------

